# Is BRP the same as a National identity card?



## davidfred85 (Jan 6, 2016)

On the FLRM online application it asks if the applicant has a National identity card, is the National Identity card actually just the BRP card? If yes , are the answers to the forms questions just the applicants BRP details?


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, they aren't the same thing. A national identity card is something which would identify you as a British (or other EU) citizen, and can sometimes be used in place of a passport. Pretty sure the UK doesn't issue these anymore


----------



## shaz2803 (Jun 21, 2015)

A national identity card is evidence of your identity and nationality (of any country)

On the paper form FLR(M) you only need to include this if you do not have a valid passport or a travel document.


----------

